
Pokémon [GBA Ruby Sapphire Emerald] source code leaks, new details discovered - aspenmayer
https://nintendoeverything.com/pokemon-gen-3-source-code-leaks-some-new-details-discovered/
======
aspenmayer
Original title used Pokémon generation numbering which may be unfamiliar to
casual fans of the series. An edit for clarity was made. The original title
was:

Pokemon Gen 3 source code leaks, some new details discovered

